# Electric Irrigation Pump for creek



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I got the DNR approval to use the creek on my property for irrigation. Sometimes its a little cloudy/sandy after a rainfall but it would be clear water when in use.

Looking for an electric pump that will do a minimum of 50+gpm and 80+psi. Lots of pumps out there, anybody have experience or recommendations?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

That's going to be a big electric motor.

For reverence https://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-79cc-gasoline-engine-clear-water-pump-35-gpm-63404.html
this 3 HP gas pump can only put out a maximum of 35 GPM and those ratings are usually with no back pressure.

Are you planning on running it on 120VAC? Even if you could get by with a 4 HP motor, it would need 30 amps at 120V to run. So probably a 40 amp circuit would have to be run to the motor.

I have a very old 1 HP electric pump I use.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I can use 220v if needed, electrical panel is on that side of the house so it wont be an issue.

Want to keep it electric powered, would be cheaper than a well, so I understand how expensive this can be.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Single phase motors over 3 HP are not too common. Larger motors are usually 3 phase like most industrial motors.

You may want to use 2 smaller pumps such as two 2 HP pumps. This would also provide some redundancy in case one of the pumps has a problem. Yes, you would only pump at 1/2 rate if one is not working but at least you could still water your yard.


----------

